# Muss ein Fisch schwimmen, um sich wohl zu fühlen?



## Teich4You (2. Sep. 2016)

Es wird ja oft und kontrovers über die Frage diskutiert: Wie viel Schwimmraum braucht ein Koi?
Und jeder der sich ernsthaft Gedanken bei seinem Teichbau macht, kommt irgendwann auch auf die Frage, ob er seinen Teich nun 2m, oder doch lieber 4m breit macht.
Dann kommen oft Antworten wie: Fischlänge mal drei, oder fünf, als Faustformel.

Ich finde in diesem Artikel gibt es auch wieder einen interessanten Ansatz zu diesem Thema, von einer Tierärztin, die sicherlich schon mehr Teiche und Fische gesehen hat, als jeder von uns hier.

http://fishcare.de/news/latest-news/muss-ein-fisch-schwimmen,-um-sich-wohl-zu-fuehlen.html

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Mille (2. Sep. 2016)

Moin Moin,

das ist schon grenzwertig. Naja, Vögel werden leider auch in Käfigen gehalten.
Die können nicht mal nen Meter __ fliegen

Gruß
Micha


----------



## troll20 (2. Sep. 2016)

Flo das ist wieder ein Thema für dich was bestimmt wieder in eine andere Richtung geht als du es wolltest  
Meine Meinung sowohl der Mensch als auch das Tier sollten die Möglichkeit haben ein schönes Leben zu leben. Und wenn es die Natur so vorsieht wie bei Tannys Sehbehinderten Schwalbe haben wir kein Recht dies zu ändern.
Denn nicht umsonst bestehen wir nur aus Mutationen eines ehemaligen Einzellers, sollte man uns darum alle erlösen.???


----------



## Zacky (2. Sep. 2016)

Der Beitrag ist an sich schon interessant, wobei es hier mehr um eine Einschätzung für einen erkrankten Koi geht.

Wichtig an diesem Beitrag finde ich diesen Satz:



> Eher müssen sie schwimmen, um an Futter zu kommen, Feinden auszuweichen, auf Strömungsreize zu reagieren oder zu gründeln.



...was wiederum schon aussagt, dass Koi etwas Platz brauchen. Wie viel Platz das nun sein sollte, wird auch hier leider offen gelassen.


----------



## pema (2. Sep. 2016)

Hier werden leider zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge miteinander vermengt.
Der Fisch mit 'Behinderung' und Fische, die von Anfang an in zu kleinen Teichen gehalten werden.
Das eine hat mit dem anderen doch gar nichts zu tun.
Wenn ich diese Problematik mal auf andere Haustiere übertragen darf: ein dreibeiniger Hund kann sicherlich nicht mehr so herumtollen wie ein vierbeiniger...allerdings kann man ihm sein Leben dennoch lebenswert gestalten. Das darf allerdings nicht heißen, dass ich mit einem gesunden Hund auch nur noch kurz vor die Türe gehe...weil er ja - s. den behinderten Hund - auch ohne Bewegung 'glücklich' sein kann.
petra


----------



## troll20 (2. Sep. 2016)

Du kennst ja auch meinen Problemfisch und der darf auch leben so lange wie es nicht so aussieht als würde er sich quälen. 
Warum also darüber streiten?
Wenn jemand meint das sieht in seinem Koipool sch.... aus wenn da einer rumlungert wird er ihn wohl erlösen. Wenn die Natur meint er kann nicht mehr so weiter leben wird sie ihn auch erlösen. 
Ich für meinen Teil geb ihm die Chance dies so lang und so gut wie irgend möglich zu tun. 
Egal ob Mensch Fisch oder oder


----------



## muh.gp (2. Sep. 2016)

Letztlich stellt sich doch zunächst die Frage, wann sich ein Fisch oder anderes Tier generell "wohl fühlt"?

Fragen können wir nicht... Entscheidender wie der reine Platz ist daher eher der Punkt, ob die Lebensbedingungen, die der Fisch für ein gesundes Dasein benötigt, erfüllt sind? Und die lauten in erster Linie Wassertemperatur, Wasserwerte, Futter und dann nochmals Wasserwerte.

Sind diese Parameter erfüllt, dann spielt der eigentliche Platz sicher eine kleinere Rolle. Oder würde ich mich in einem Haus, das zwar 400 qm Wohnfläche hat, aber unbeheizt, muffig und zugig ist mehr wohlfühlen, als in einer warmen und schnuckligen Wohnung mit 30 qm?


----------



## Zacky (2. Sep. 2016)

Das ist ja schon richtig und wir sollten diese Thematik jetzt nicht mit der Eingangsfrage vermischen. Das was Frau Doktor dort geschrieben hat, sind zwei verschiedene Punkte, auf die hier auch gar nicht weiter eingegangen werden sollte. Die Frage des TE war ja auch...



Teich4You schrieb:


> Wie viel Schwimmraum braucht ein Koi?
> Und jeder der sich ernsthaft Gedanken bei seinem Teichbau macht, kommt irgendwann auch auf die Frage, ob er seinen Teich nun 2m, oder doch lieber 4m breit macht.
> Dann kommen oft Antworten wie: Fischlänge mal drei, oder fünf, als Faustformel.



...und in diesem Beitrag der Frau Doktor war ein für mich entscheidender Satz drin, den ich oben zitiert habe.


----------



## Teich4You (2. Sep. 2016)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Letztlich stellt sich doch zunächst die Frage, wann sich ein Fisch oder anderes Tier generell "wohl fühlt"?
> 
> Fragen können wir nicht... Entscheidender wie der reine Platz ist daher eher der Punkt, ob die Lebensbedingungen, die der Fisch für ein gesundes Dasein benötigt, erfüllt sind? Und die lauten in erster Linie Wassertemperatur, Wasserwerte, Futter und dann nochmals Wasserwerte.
> 
> Sind diese Parameter erfüllt, dann spielt der eigentliche Platz sicher eine kleinere Rolle. Oder würde ich mich in einem Haus, das zwar 400 qm Wohnfläche hat, aber unbeheizt, muffig und zugig ist mehr wohlfühlen, als in einer warmen und schnuckligen Wohnung mit 30 qm?


like

Sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht.
Das ist für mich eine sehr gute Antwort zu der Frage "Wie viel Schwimmraum ein Koi braucht".

Also ist die Antwort: Ja, er braucht welchen, aber *viel wichtiger* sind die Wasserparameter und Nahrung.


----------



## pema (2. Sep. 2016)

Tja,...
wenn das so ist, dann verstehe ich nicht, warum man auf 5000L nicht ein paar Koi in seinem Gartenteich halten sollte, auf 500L ein paar Goldfische und in 50L ein paar __ Moderlieschen.
Die Wasserwerte kann man dann doch einfach über Teilwasserwechsel und einen guten Filter im Optimum halten und Nahrung zu kaufen, ist wohl das kleinste Problem.
Wenn genügend Platz für die Haustiere (und ich denke schon, dass die meisten Koibesitzer diese als Haustiere ansehen) nicht sooo wichtig ist, dann nähern sich diese Haltungsbedingungen denen, die bei Mastkarpfenzüchtern üblich sind an. Klar: die wachsen und gedeihen auch - dank guter Filterung und des guten Mastfutters (...und dank der Medikamente, die gegeben werden müssen)
Aber wer will denn schon eine Fischmastanlage in seinem Garten haben. *Warum dann überhaupt die Überlegung: muss ein Fisch schwimmen können* - oder braucht er nur Wasser und Futter.
Wer nicht genug Platz in seinem Teich hat, sollte keine groß werdenden Fische anschaffen. Punkt. Meine Meinung.

Jedes Tier, welches in menschlicher Obhut lebt, hat ein Recht auf artgerechte Haltung. Und dazu zählen u.a. angemessener Platz ebenso wie Futter und Sozialkontakte zu Artgenossen.
Wenn es in der Massentierhaltung leider anders ist, so kann dies doch nicht bedeuten, dass wir dieses in Kleinformat in unseren Gärten ebenso halten.
petra


----------



## muh.gp (2. Sep. 2016)

pema schrieb:


> ...Und dazu zählen u.a. angemessener Platz ebenso wie Futter und Sozialkontakte zu Artgenossen...



Zunächst mal gehst du in deiner Schilderung und dem Vergleich mit der Mastzucht von einem Extrem aus und dann kommt wieder die Geschichte mit artgerecht und angemessener Platz. Definiere das doch mal... Welcher unserer Teiche ist artgerecht und welcher nicht, wo liegt die Grenze? Aber jetzt bitte nicht die üblichen Faustformeln wie je Koi 2.000 Liter oder der erste Koi 10.000 und jeder weitere 1.000... denn diese Aussagen sind ja auch nur Mutmaßungen, die sich rein auf die Größe beziehen.

Am Ende geht es daran, dass die Fische gesund leben und das heißt eben gute Wasserwerte, gutes Futter und eine Pflege, die sie widerstandsfähig gegen äußere Einwirkungen wie __ Parasiten und Bakterien machen, im übrigen ohne Medikamente . Und ob sie letztlich einen riesigen See mit all seinen Gefahren der beschaulichen und (meist) aufopferungsvoll gepflegten Anlage im Garten vorziehen würden? Die Frage kann niemand beantworten...


----------



## pema (2. Sep. 2016)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Definiere das doch mal... Welcher unserer Teiche ist artgerecht und welcher nicht, wo liegt die Grenze?


Das kann ich nicht....und ich bin mir sicher: das kann niemand
Ich halte keine Fische in meinem Teich. Obwohl er sicherlich für einen Haufen von Goldfischen groß genug wäre...oder für ein paar 'kleine' Koi, die  - habe ich ja jetzt gelesen - eigentlich nicht schwimmen müssen.

Es bleibt im Endeffekt jedem selber überlassen, was er wie in seinem Garten geherbergt. Ich verstehe einfach nur nicht, warum man große Fische in einem zu kleinen Becken halten will. Wer hat da den Nutzen oder den Vorteil: der Mensch oder das Tier?
petra


----------



## Teich4You (2. Sep. 2016)

Ich denke domestizierte Tiere sind eh nicht mit dem Begriff artgerecht in Einklang zu bringen. Wie hält man Katzen artgerecht? In der Wohnung oder draußen wo sie überfahren werden? Aber das weicht weit com Thema ab.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Sep. 2016)

Hi Florian,

wobei sich sämtliche Fische aber ja auch net so domestizieren lassen wie Wolf (Hund), Auerochse (Kühe), Steinböcke (Ziegen), Wildschwein (Haussau) das sie dann heute kaum noch in der freien Natur überlebensfähig sind - Fische, Katzen, Vögel behalten immer ihre "wilden" Instinkte und "sollen" die auch mal ausleben können und selbst obrige entlaufene domestizierte Haustiere fallen, wenn sie Überleben, innerhalb weniger Generationen wieder in die Wildformen zurück - z.B der Dingo in Australien sind wieder verwilderte Haushunde, Dier Mustangs in den USA stammen von entlaufenen Pferden der ersten Eroberer/Siedler ab, die gefährlichen Wildsäue und wilden Ziegen auf den Karibischen Inseln/Südamerika von als Fleischlieferanten ausgesetzten trägen Hausschweinen/Ziegen

wenn man so will werden übrigens rund 99% aller Koi -  auf ihre artgerechten Lebensbedingungen/Verhalten hin -  eh alles andere als artgerecht gehalten.

Ist ja net mal allein die Gewässergröße. Karpfen stammen von Natur aus alle aus großen, eingetrüben (bevorzugen kein glasklares Wasser) und sedimentreichen Tieflandflüssen(ihr Rüsselmaul und auch die Barteln haben sich eigentlich nur deswegen entwickelt um Futtertiere wie z.B Schlammröhrenwürmer und Zuckmückenlarven aus dem weichen Schlamm auszusieben)
Doch welcher kleine oder große Koiteich hat schon so was (trübes Wasser und dicken Bodensubstrate zum durchwühlen) - und dann wurden sich die Leute warum ihre Fische dann eher artuntyisches Verhalten zeigen wie das oft in sauberen, bodengrundfreien Teichen beobachtete "die machen alle Pflanzen kaputt"

MfG Frank


----------



## Teich4You (12. Sep. 2016)

Jap, da stimme ich dir zu was deine Aussagen angeht.
Als "Hochzuchtform" ist der Koi vielleicht nicht das Musterbeispiel für domestizieren, aber er weicht schon stark von der Naturform ab.
Auch das Selektieren nach Schönheit, anstatt nach Robustheit ist ja nicht das, was in der Natur passieren würde.

Wenn man jetzt außer den Wasserparametern, genügend Nahrung und anderen Grundbedürfnissen weiter forschen möchte,
dann müsste man vielleicht mal erforschen wie es um die Wahrnehmung, oder das Gehirn steht.
Wie denken, oder fühlen Koi?
Haben die ein einfaches (Urinstinkte), oder erweitertes Bewusstsein für ihre Umgebung?

Gibt es darüber Forschungen, Berichte oder Erfahrungswerte von Koibesitzern?


----------



## Digicat (12. Sep. 2016)

Bezüglich Berichte, wenn auch nur angelesen:

Bei steinigen Bodengrund lutschen sie gerne an den Steinen herum und vertragen sie.
Würde ich dem Urinstinkt zuordnen ...

Du siehst Dir doch den MK-Blog auch an:
Bei größeren Teichen drehen sie zu 100% immer ihre Runden, wenn sie nicht gerade nach Futter betteln.
Deshalb würde ich meinen (deine Ausgangsfrage) ist es schon wichtig das sie genügend Platz zum schwimmen haben.

Früher (Anfang der sechziger Jahre) hat man Karpfen in den Fischgeschäften auch in Aquarien gehalten, die nicht viel größer waren als der Karpfen selbst. Also rein zum Überleben geht's auch in so einem "Sarg".

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Ida17 (12. Sep. 2016)

Tach zusammen!

Meines Erachtens nach sollte demTier schon ein gewisser Freiraum zugesprochen werden.
Ob ein kranker Koi ein großes Becken braucht, obwohl er kaum schwimmen kann, sei eine Frage an sich, aber das soll nun nicht heißen, dass alle anderen Tiere in kleinen Becken gehalten werden müssen. Viel wichtiger ist doch, dass gerade kleine Teiche mit hohem Fischbesatz eine entsprechend intensive "Reinigung" benötigen, große Teiche hingegen nicht so schnell aus dem Gleichgewicht geraten können. Ich habe auch keinen klassischen Koiteich, sondern einen Teich mit Koi. In Zukunft wird es sich auch nicht ändern, steriles Wasser gibt es nicht. Abends ist es sehr amüsant zu beobachten, wie die Bande zwischen den Pflanzen hin und her wuselt um leckere __ Schnecken, Mückenlarven und anderes Kleinviech bis zur Alge hin aus dem Dickicht zu zupfen. Die Tiere haben somit eine Beschäftigung und warten nicht nur darauf bis die "Alte" mal was reinwirft


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Sep. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wie hält man Katzen artgerecht? In der Wohnung oder draußen wo sie überfahren werden?


Vergleich bar mit manchem Koi wäre es dann wohl der Katzentransportbehälter.


----------



## troll20 (12. Sep. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Vergleich bar mit manchem Koi wäre es dann wohl der Katzentransportbehälter.


Dann eher übertragen auf den Menschen ein Dixi für eine 4köpfige Familie als Wohn Ess Schlaf ..... Bereich ohne bzw mit max. einmalige Reinigung im Monat


----------



## Lion (12. Sep. 2016)

ich kann die Aussage von Frau Dr. Lechleiter nicht nachvollziehen und verstehe
so eine Aussage von einer Tierärztin überhaupt nicht. 

Warum nutzen die Koi's, falls sie in einem grösseren Teich sind, die ganze Wasserfläche, wenn
sie, wie Frau Lechleiter meint, nur einen mini Teich benötigen ? Also gerade mal so gross,
um den ganzen Tag lang stillzustehen und zu wachsen.
Traurig traurig, aber so sind die Ärzte.  Würde so einen Arzt meiden. 
Léon


----------



## troll20 (12. Sep. 2016)

Léon, es geht aber in diesem Fall um den einen "behinderten" Koi und nur darauf bezieht sich die Aussage


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Sep. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Jap, da stimme ich dir zu was deine Aussagen angeht.
> Als "Hochzuchtform" ist der Koi vielleicht nicht das Musterbeispiel für domestizieren



Hi Florian,

Koi sind keine Hochzuchten, das sind körperlich noch echte und robuste __ Wildkarpfen, auch wenn sie mittlerweile schön bunt sind (die natürlichen Farbmutationen (Rötlinge, __ Bläulinge, __ Gelblinge, Schwärzlinge, __ Weißlinge) wurden erst seit 1850 vermehrt ausgelesen). Erst vor "kurzen" wurde begonnen auch aus Koi Hochzuchten zu bekommen, die Doitsu-Formen sind da der erste Schritt in die Richtung, heute kommt Schleierflossigkeit dazu (Butterfly-Koi)

wirklich echte "Hochzuchtformen" sind die ganz "normalen" Karpfen in den heimischen Gewässern (die wurden  fast 1000 Jahren auf übermäßige Fleischmasse und Schuppenarmut getrimmt)


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Sep. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> wirklich echte "Hochzuchtformen" sind die ganz "normalen" Karpfen in den heimischen Gewässern (die wurden fast 1000 Jahren auf übermäßige Fleischmasse und Schuppenarmut getrimmt)


So ist es......aber Robust sind Sie dennoch noch.


----------



## Lion (13. Sep. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Léon, es geht aber in diesem Fall um den einen "behinderten" Koi und nur darauf bezieht sich die Aussage



hallo René,
für so einen behinderten Koi würde eine abfallende Flachzone sich sehr eignen und das Tier könnte dann selber entscheiden, in welchem Bereich es
sich am besten aufhält und wohlfühlt, aber in so einem kleinen Becken kann man einem kranken Tier diese Möglichkeit nicht bieten.
(die Ärztin kann hier in dem kleinen Becken den Koi natürlich durch Spritzen und Medikamente am Leben erhalten, kann den Fisch auch leicht fangen
und hat somit einen guten und sicheren Kunden)

ich lese aber im ganzen Bericht zum Beispiel auch folgendes:

Zitat: In diesen kleinen Teichen können sich die mittlerweile riesigen Koi manchmal kaum drehen, sie liegen mehr oder weniger in Reihe und warten aufs Futter, das dann in aller Ruhe gemütlich gefressen wird. Danach ist wieder eine Pause angesagt. Den Koi geht es in diesen Teichen augenscheinlich bestens. Sie sind kerngesund, erfeuen ihre Besitzer und - das ergibt jedenfalls der Augenschein - sich selbst des Lebens.

Wenn ein Arzt nicht hinter dem Geld für die Pflege dieser Tiere hinterher wäre, würde Er diesen Besitzern doch empfehlen, die Teiche zu vergrößern oder die
Tiere abzugeben. Aber mit so einer Aussage riskiert der Arzt natürlich, dass Er den Kunden verliert.
Höre aber sehr gerne Euere Meinungen.
VG. Léon


----------



## pema (13. Sep. 2016)

Lion schrieb:


> Wenn ein Arzt nicht hinter dem Geld für die Pflege dieser Tiere hinterher wäre, würde Er diesen Besitzern doch empfehlen, die Teiche zu vergrößern oder die
> Tiere abzugeben. Aber mit so einer Aussage riskiert der Arzt natürlich, dass Er den Kunden verliert.
> Höre aber sehr gerne Euere Meinungen.
> VG. Léon



So sehe ich das auch.
petra


----------



## muh.gp (13. Sep. 2016)

So manche Aussage hier finde ich echt traurig. Vor allem die Unterstellungen der finanziellen Motive sind bedenklich....

Bei mir kommt Frau Doktor seit drei Jahren ans Gewässer und ich bin hoch zufrieden mit ihr und ihrer Einstellung zu den Fischen. Man sollte Menschen, die man nicht kennt, nicht allzu schnell an den Pranger stellen, auch wenn das in der heutigen Zeit äußerst "in" ist...

Aber das ist nur meine Meinung, die jedoch auf persönlichen Erfahrungen resultiert.


----------



## Teich4You (14. Sep. 2016)

muh.gp schrieb:


> So manche Aussage hier finde ich echt traurig.


Fische brauchen ganz viel Platz, aber wir Menschen schwimmen manchmal auch nur in unserer eigenen kleinen Welt.


----------



## Ida17 (14. Sep. 2016)

Mit dem Unterschied, dass wir es uns aussuchen können und die Fische leider wie jedes andere Haustier von uns abhängig sind. 
Belassen wir es doch dabei, dass Koi nun mal nicht in eine Suppenschüssel gehören!


----------



## Erin (14. Sep. 2016)

Hier möchte doch sowieso niemand einen Teich in dem die Fische sich kaum noch drehen können, oder? Zumindest kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen, man möchte die Tiere ja auch in Bewegung sehen, das ist doch das Schöne daran, wenn sie im Teich rumwuseln, aus allen Ecken angeschwommen kommen, um sich ihr Futter zu holen...ein Fisch, der nur "liegt" und wartet wäre doch sterbenslangweilig und käme uns komplett unnatürlich vor....oder sehe ich das irgendwie falsch?
Streit darüber ob das nun geht oder nicht, wenn man das selber nie so machen würde, finde ich daher völlig überflüssig


----------



## Teich4You (14. Sep. 2016)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Mit dem Unterschied, dass wir es uns aussuchen können


Sicher? 



Ida17 schrieb:


> und die Fische leider wie jedes andere Haustier von uns abhängig sind.


Definitiv!



Ida17 schrieb:


> Belassen wir es doch dabei, dass Koi nun mal nicht in eine Suppenschüssel gehören!


Das hätte ich gerne mal wissenschaftlich untersucht. Bin leider kein Wissenschaftler. Aber vielleicht kann man mit den Erfahrungen von Koibesitzern hier weiter kommen. Oder jemandem, der doch nochmal auf einen wissenschaftlichen Artikel verweisen kann. Ein Herz für Tiere und eine Meinung dazu habe ich auch, aber ich hätte auch gerne mal die Fakten dahinter.



Erin schrieb:


> .ein Fisch, der nur "liegt" und wartet wäre doch sterbenslangweilig und käme uns komplett unnatürlich vor


Absolut korrekt!


----------



## Erin (14. Sep. 2016)

Orientiert man sich im Normallfall nicht immer an der Natur und versucht annähernd gleiche Bedingungen zu schaffen?


----------



## jolantha (14. Sep. 2016)

Wenn ich gestapelte Fische möchte, kaufe ich mir Ölsardinen


----------



## Erin (14. Sep. 2016)

Artgerecht in der Dose?


----------



## Teich4You (14. Sep. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> Orientiert man sich im Normallfall nicht immer an der Natur und versucht annähernd gleiche Bedingungen zu schaffen?


Öhhh...nein? 

Oder hat ein Koichteich mit super klarem Wasser, extra Sauerstoffversorgung und einer menschlichen Hand die Futter rein wirft noch was mit der Natur zu tun?


----------



## Erin (14. Sep. 2016)

Deswegen orientieren und annähern....ich denke mal, es gibt Parameter die dem Fisch völlig Hupe sind, auch in freier Natur und andere, die er definitiv braucht bzw die seinem natürlichen Verhalten entsprechen. Muss halt jeder selbst entscheiden, wie und ob er das macht. Man kann aber nicht anderen Usern hier sagen, ihr Teich wäre für xyz zu klein und selbst riesige Kois in Miniteichen halten wollen. Macht auch niemand hier...
So...und nu reichts, an sich wollte ich mit meinem Post nur ausdrücken, dass ich eine solche Diskussion speziell hier ziemlich überflüssig finde und schon gar nicht ein Thema für Streiereien untereinander, weil das eben eh niemand tut oder will und jetzt lasse ich mich selbst mit reinziehen....nein danke


----------



## Teich4You (14. Sep. 2016)

So kommen wir der Sache vielleicht mal näher:
https://www.welt.de/print-welt/arti...t-Und-was-unterscheidet-sie-vom-Menschen.html
https://www.welt.de/print-welt/arti...t-Und-was-unterscheidet-sie-vom-Menschen.html

https://www.welt.de/print-welt/article711152/Fische-koennen-logisch-denken.html

http://www.zeit.de/2007/45/Stimmts-Goldfische

* defekter Link entfernt *


Zitate:


> Geist ist wie gesagt die Summe der kognitiven Fähigkeiten. Innerhalb dieser Fähigkeiten gibt es eine besondere: Gedanken zu bilden und sie auf logisch-konsistente Weise miteinander zu verknüpfen. Das nennen wir Vernunft.
> 
> Ohne Sprache keine Gedanken, ohne Gedanken keine Gründe und ohne Gründe keine Freiheit. Aber ist das nicht die Hölle auf Erden: Vor einer Wahl zu stehen und nicht denken zu können? Aus unserer Sicht: ja. Aber das Tier hat einen Vorteil: Es merkt nicht, dass es in der Hölle steckt, weil es nicht denken kann.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ida17 (14. Sep. 2016)

Ja, man kann es sich aussuchen ob und wie man sein Leben führen möchte. Sicherlich hängen einige Parameter davon ab, dennoch ist der Mensch im Bewusstsein sein eigenes Dasein verantwortungsvoll zu führen. Kaufe ich ein Tier entscheide ich über sein Leben, wo es schlafen darf, wo es fressen darf. Ein Meerschweinchen lebt gerne in einer großen Gruppe, vielfach wird es leider alleine gehalten oder mit anderen Tierarten vergesellschaftet. Das Tier lebt lange, aber glücklich? Lebt ein Hund glücklich, wenn er nur im Zwinger gehalten und nie die Wärme eines Rudels zu spüren bekommen hat? Und lebt eine Forelle länger und besser in einem Maurerkübel, statt in einem fließenden Gewässer?
Warum möchtest Du, Florian, wissentschaftliche Reporte haben?! Wenn ich mir ein Tier nur angucken möchte, aber nicht in der Lage bin dem Lebewesen einen gewissen Freiraum zu ermöglichen, dann kaufe ich mir entweder ein Plüschtier oder geh in den Zoo und beklage mich dort über den Tiger, der nur um Käfig auf und ab läuft.

Ich bin da ganz bei Erin, solche Diskussionen sind schwer und auch schlecht zu führen.

"Ohne Sprache keine Gedanken, ohne Gedanken keine Gründe und ohne Gründe keine Freiheit." Ziemlich einseitig oder? Nur weil wir als Menschen die Sprache anderer Lebewesen nicht verstehen, heißt das nicht, dass wir einzig und allein eine besitzen.


----------



## Teich4You (14. Sep. 2016)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Warum möchtest Du, Florian, wissentschaftliche Reporte haben?!


Um was zu lernen? Um Gespräche anzuregen? Um das Denken anderer Menschen anzuregen? Hier darf jeder den Nutzen ziehen, den er möchte. 



Ida17 schrieb:


> ch bin da ganz bei Erin, solche Diskussionen sind schwer und auch schlecht zu führen.


Ja da kochen bei einigen die Emotionen schnell über. 
Daher auch eine gute Übung mal wertungsfrei über ein Thema zu reden, ohne jemandem eine Meinung oder Haltung zu unterstellen, oder seine Haltung überdeutlich  auszudrücken.



Ida17 schrieb:


> Lebt ein Hund glücklich, wenn er nur im Zwinger gehalten und nie die Wärme eines Rudels zu spüren bekommen hat? Und lebt eine Forelle länger und besser in einem Maurerkübel, statt in einem fließenden Gewässer?


Genau das ist die Eingangsfrage. 



Ida17 schrieb:


> Nur weil wir als Menschen die Sprache anderer Lebewesen nicht verstehen, heißt das nicht, dass wir einzig und allein eine besitzen.


Das ist Bauchgefühldenken ohne fundierte Grundlage. (<--das ist eine reine Feststellung und keine Verurteilung deiner Meinung! Also nicht als Angriff verstehen!)


----------



## Ida17 (14. Sep. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Daher auch eine gute Übung mal wertungsfrei über ein Thema zu reden, ohne jemandem eine Meinung oder Haltung zu unterstellen, oder seine Haltung überdeutlich auszudrücken.


Durchaus darf man seine Meinung klar und deutlich ausdrücken, sonst brauche ich nicht zu diskutieren. Wenn jemand der Auffassung ist, dass ein Koi zusammengefercht, auf Futter wartend, im Teich verbleibt, sich jedoch bester Gesundheit erfreut, dann ist das eine Meinung die man nicht zwingend unterstützen muss. 
Leider habe ich weder Psychologie, noch Biologie studiert und selbst wenn ich es hätte, woher nehme ich mir das Recht zu behaupten meine Untersuchungen seien nicht zu untergraben? Ob Bauchgefühl oder nicht, wenn wir schon denken können, dann mit dem nötigen Respekt einem anderen Lebewesen gegenüber, über das wir richten möchten.


----------



## Teich4You (14. Sep. 2016)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand der Auffassung ist, dass ein Koi zusammengefercht, auf Futter wartend, im Teich verbleibt, sich jedoch bester Gesundheit erfreut, dann ist das eine Meinung die man nicht zwingend unterstützen muss.


Wer behauptet das denn?

Achsoo....für Philosophie reicht auch ein Lagerfeuer und Alkohol, da muss man nicht zwingend studieren.


----------



## Ida17 (14. Sep. 2016)

Über diesen Grundsatz wird debakelt "Muss ein Fisch schwimmen, um sich wohl zu fühlen?", ich kann die Frage auch anders stellen:
"Fühlt sich ein Fisch wohl obwohl er schwimmen muss?" Und damit wären wir bei der Evolution, die einst bestimmt hat, dass ein Fisch sich im Wasser befinden soll und nicht auf dem Land. Als Mensch habe ich Beine und Füße die mich auf dem Land laufen lassen, ich habe weder Flossen die mich durch das Wasser tragen, noch habe ich Flügel um mich in die Lüfte zu schwingen. Fühle ich mich deshalb wohl? Es muss so sein, sonst wäre ein anderes Element für mich bestimmt.


----------



## DbSam (14. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Whatever,

alter Streithammel der Du bist.




Ida17 schrieb:


> Nur weil wir als Menschen die Sprache anderer Lebewesen nicht verstehen, heißt das nicht, dass wir einzig und allein eine besitzen.


Deine Antwort darauf:


Teich4You schrieb:


> Das ist Bauchgefühldenken ohne fundierte Grundlage.


Das ist vielleicht Dein Bauchgefühldenken in Deiner kleinen Welt.

Und man sollte sich auch an seine eigenen Sätze erinnern und entsprechend agieren/reagieren:


Teich4You schrieb:


> Daher auch eine gute Übung mal wertungsfrei über ein Thema zu reden, ohne jemandem eine Meinung oder Haltung zu unterstellen, oder seine Haltung überdeutlich auszudrücken.



Um auf das Zitat von Ida und unserer Unkenntnis zurück zu kommen, empfehle ich Dir dieses Buch. Etwas kannst Du hier schon lesen.
Interessant, nicht wahr? Und das sind Pflanzen, denen wir Menschen fast keine Kommunikationsfähigkeit zutrauen.
Ich würde an Deiner Stelle Deinem Bauchgefühl nicht mehr großartig vertrauen wollen. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Teich4You (14. Sep. 2016)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Über diesen Grundsatz wird debakelt "Muss ein Fisch schwimmen, um sich wohl zu fühlen?", ich kann die Frage auch anders stellen:
> "Fühlt sich ein Fisch wohl obwohl er schwimmen muss?" Und damit wären wir bei der Evolution, die einst bestimmt hat, dass ein Fisch sich im Wasser befinden soll und nicht auf dem Land. Als Mensch habe ich Beine und Füße die mich auf dem Land laufen lassen, ich habe weder Flossen die mich durch das Wasser tragen, noch habe ich Flügel um mich in die Lüfte zu schwingen. Fühle ich mich deshalb wohl? Es muss so sein, sonst wäre ein anderes Element für mich bestimmt.



Naja egal ob ich laufe, liege, schwimmen gehe oder im Auto sitze....ich kann mich immer gut oder schlecht dabei fühlen. Hat ja bei Menschen auch etwas mit Tagesform zu tun, aber nicht mit der Evolution.
Setzen wir dem Fisch doch einen Apparat auf der ihn durch die Luft schweben lässt und programmieren seine Gene um, dann haben wir die Evolution ausgeknipst und durch wissenschaft ersetzt. Vielleicht ist er dann genauso so glücklich wie vorher? Das klingt jetzt abstrus, aber soll ja nur als Beispiel dienen, dass man es glaube ich nicht so einfach erklären kann was die Natur gewollt hat und was nicht.
Es wird auch keine endgültige Antwort auf das Thema geben, das ist uns wohl allen bewusst.
Und es soll auch niemandem abgesprochen werden sich "vernünftig" um seine Haustiere kümmern zu müssen.
Das Thema sollte ja auch ein wenig auf die planende Fraktion abzielen, wo man immer der Frage hinterher hechelt wieviel Platz kann/sollte ich meinen Fischen denn einräumen, wenn ich einen Teich baue?!
So wie ich das aus den Beiträgen hier im Thema rauslese, macht das eh jeder wie er es für richtig hält und niemand mag sich auf allgemeingültige Aussagen festlegen, die man jemandem mit an die Hand geben kann.
Dann muss man wohl doch wieder die 5.000+1.000 Liter Regel nutzen....wobei ein Koiteich beginnt ja erst bei 10.000 Litern....ach ne ich muss ja mindestens 5 Fische halten....und schon dreht sich das Karussel wieder...

Und nachdem Sam sich seinem Frust jetzt auch Luft gemacht hat, sollte man das Thema vielleicht schließen.


----------



## DbSam (14. Sep. 2016)

Nein, ich habe nicht meinem Frust Luft gemacht, sondern Dich nur an Deine hier im gleichen Thread empfohlene Sichtweise auf eine Diskussion hingewiesen.
Denn erst propagierst Du 'wertungsfreie Diskussionen' um dann gleich im nächsten Post Idas Gedanken nur als 'Bauchgefühl' einzustufen. Das gehört sich nicht, das macht man nicht. 
Das war mein Anliegen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Haggard (14. Sep. 2016)

Für Aquarienfische gibt es auch Mindestgrößen der Becken. Ich finde schon, dass Fische genügend Platz bekommen sollten. Aber jeder geht halt anders mit Tieren um und jeder sieht manche Dinge anders. Das ist in allen Lagen des Lebens so


----------



## troll20 (14. Sep. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Flo das ist wieder ein Thema für dich was bestimmt wieder in eine andere Richtung geht als du es wolltest


Wenn es weiter so geht sind wir wieder da wovorich gewarnt hatte


----------



## fiseloer (14. Sep. 2016)

Der Thread und die Fragestellung verfolgt nur einen einzigen Zweck.
Hier sucht jemand nach einer Rechtfertigung um viel Fisch in einer Pfütze unter zu bringen.
(Dies ist nicht wissenschaftlich untermauert, sondern mein persönlicher Eindruck)


----------



## Lion (14. Sep. 2016)

muh.gp schrieb:


> So manche Aussage hier finde ich echt traurig. Vor allem die Unterstellungen der finanziellen Motive sind bedenklich....
> 
> Bei mir kommt Frau Doktor seit drei Jahren ans Gewässer und ich bin hoch zufrieden mit ihr und ihrer Einstellung zu den Fischen. Man sollte Menschen, die man nicht kennt, nicht allzu schnell an den Pranger stellen, auch wenn das in der heutigen Zeit äußerst "in" ist...
> 
> Aber das ist nur meine Meinung, die jedoch auf persönlichen Erfahrungen resultiert.



hallo muh.gp,
ich zweifle das Können der Tierärztin nicht an sondern kann aus Ihrem Bericht die Einstellung zu den Fischen erkennen. Bei Dir hat Sie sehr wahrscheinlich
sehr gut geholfen, die Fische sind gesund und deswegen bist Du hoch zufrieden. Die Teichinhaber der Tümpel, wo die Fische nur stehen, essen und wieder
rumstehen, da keine Bewegungsmöglichkeit gegeben ist, sind auch sehr zufrieden mit der Tierärztin oder?
Ich prangere auch keinen anderen Menschen ohne Ihn zu kennen schnell an, aber Sie hat ja diesen Bericht und Ihre Meinung geschrieben und geäußert,
also darf ich mir doch aus so einem Bericht meine Meinung bilden denn ich möchte nicht, dass andere Teich-Neulinge solche Teiche kopieren nur
weil eine Ärztin so einen Bericht verfasst und als sehr glaubwürdig gehalten wird.

 Léon


----------



## troll20 (14. Sep. 2016)

also ich Zitiere mal aus besagten Link von Seite 1
"
 Den Koi geht es in diesen Teichen augenscheinlich bestens. Sie sind kerngesund, erfeuen ihre Besitzer und - das ergibt jedenfalls der Augenschein - sich selbst des Lebens.
Daher habe ich begründete Zweifel, ob Koi wirklich frei schwimmen können müssen, um sich wohlzufühlen. "
Hier steht nirgend wo das sie das für gut befindet.
Aber was sollte sie auch machen solange wie das Tierschutz Gesetz diese Haltung nicht verbietet?
Soll sie nun sagen das ist echt mies ?
Dann sagt sich der Kunde die können alle nur meckern und holt gar keinen TA mehr an den Teich. Wer weis wie es den Tieren dann irgendwann gehen wird......

Wie schon im anderen Thread geäußert, vermute ich mal das es vielen Leuten im Moment zu viel ist mit:


----------



## Christine (14. Sep. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Den Koi geht es in diesen Teichen augenscheinlich bestens. Sie sind kerngesund, erfeuen ihre Besitzer und - das ergibt jedenfalls der Augenschein - sich selbst des Lebens.
> Daher habe ich begründete Zweifel, ob Koi wirklich frei schwimmen können müssen, um sich wohlzufühlen.


Ich wollte mich hier ja eigentlich raushalten, geht aber nicht.

Also im Klartext sagt doch nur, dass sie sieht, dass der Fisch nicht krank ist und lebt und der Halter Freude an dem Tier hat. Augenschein ist doch nur gucken. Aber den zweiten Satz - sorry - den finde ich für eine Tierärztin sehr zweifelhaft bis bedenklich.

Ein Fisch hat Flossen, um zu schwimmen. Ein Vogel Flügel, um zu __ fliegen, ein Pferd Beine, um zu laufen. Und Schwimmen ist für mich mehr, als in Flüssigkeit zu dümpeln. Es ist eine Fortbewegungsart. Und dazu braucht es? Richtig! Platz!

(  so, jetzt geht es mir besser)


----------



## Teich4You (14. Sep. 2016)

fiseloer schrieb:


> Der Thread und die Fragestellung verfolgt nur einen einzigen Zweck.
> Hier sucht jemand nach einer Rechtfertigung um viel Fisch in einer Pfütze unter zu bringen.
> (Dies ist nicht wissenschaftlich untermauert, sondern mein persönlicher Eindruck)



Komm doch einfach mal vorbei und wir trinken einen Kaffee.
Dann reden wir über dies und das und ich teile gerne mal meine Ansichten mit dir.
Dann darfst du dir auch gerne ein Bild von mir machen.
Alles andere ist eine Unterstellung und irgendwie...naja...

Das gilt übrigens für alle.
Kommt vorbei und guckt euch mal die Baustelle an, wenn ihr auf der A2 unterwegs seid.
10min von der Abfahrt Peine findet ihr mich.


----------



## troll20 (14. Sep. 2016)

Nee Floh, du willst ja nur das wir dir helfen beim bauen


----------



## mitch (14. Sep. 2016)

ich würde mal sagen das ist wie Schuhe kaufen - lieber eine Nummer größer nehmen sonst gibt es Blasen, nur das Fische keine Blasen bekommen wenn der Teich zu klein ist.


----------



## troll20 (14. Sep. 2016)




----------

